# Grim Reaper finds TLF



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

And I'm not telling him he broke the 1/3 rule


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Interesting. I watched a few similar videos after that one. One guy explained why he uses it and it is easier to use the grass to feed his pigs or use as hay.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Interesting. I watched a few similar videos after that one.


Thats called the Youtube vortex. Sucks me in everytime.



Pete1313 said:


> One guy explained why he uses it and it is easier to use the grass to feed his pigs or use as hay.


Well, thats one way to use your clippings. Lol


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

But can you get it with a striping kit?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

LOL, I saw this today, and was thinking, "Man, I bet someone else from TLF has seen this and cringed."


----------

